# Ring flash for macro



## Pinchers of Peril (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey everybody I am looking for a flash ring to use with my 100mm macro lens. Any suggestions. The main use will actually be dental photography but I'll also use it for fun macro stuff. Anybody have experience with the Sigma EM-140? Seems to be significantly cheaper than the canon alternative. Thanks in advance.


----------



## slclick (Apr 20, 2016)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> Hey everybody I am looking for a flash ring to use with my 100mm macro lens. Any suggestions. The main use will actually be dental photography but I'll also use it for fun macro stuff. Anybody have experience with the Sigma EM-140? Seems to be significantly cheaper than the canon alternative. Thanks in advance.



Incredible value

http://www.amazon.com/Yongnuo-YN-14EX-Macro-Flash-Light/dp/B00F5UY9XE?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

This is on right now


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/dealZone.jsp


----------



## NWPhil (Apr 20, 2016)

slclick said:


> Pinchers of Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody I am looking for a flash ring to use with my 100mm macro lens. Any suggestions. The main use will actually be dental photography but I'll also use it for fun macro stuff. Anybody have experience with the Sigma EM-140? Seems to be significantly cheaper than the canon alternative. Thanks in advance.
> ...



+1
I actually tried the Canon ring flash - v1, and the Yongnuo flash is simply a disrespectfully copy, which is bad news for canon, and great for anyone willing to save some money, and seldom uses the flash. 
No sure about durability and reliability using it in a working environment - but even if it lasts only 1/3 of Canon's model life expectancy, you still come ahead (unless failure happens during a critical time)


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the tips. I've seen some good reviews on the Yongnuo. For $100 probably worth a "shot" ha ha


----------



## iaind (May 5, 2016)

YN 14 EX . A steal at £70


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 6, 2016)

Macro ring lights have very low power and give very flat lighting. If that's your thing, then fine. I just kind of which Canon (or anyone) would make a really good portrait ring flash.


----------



## Mikehit (May 6, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Macro ring lights have very low power and give very flat lighting. If that's your thing, then fine. I just kind of which Canon (or anyone) would make a really good portrait ring flash.



In macro photography, where you are working close to the subject, the ability to independently adjust the power output from each side of the righflash helps to keep texture in the photo and avoid the 'flat' characteristics you mention, and it seems the Yongnuo offers that capability. 
Portraits (where the subject is significantly larger than the head of the flash) I am less sure about but can see how it would be an issue.


----------



## Luds34 (May 6, 2016)

One more vote for the Yongnuo ring flash. Works excellent for macro distances and I hate to say it, but for the cost it's a no brainer. The "hate to say" is because one has to laugh a little when $100 is considered nothing. Just shows how expensive this hobby/field can be.


----------

